# My new Kimber Pro Raptor II



## The91Bravo (Mar 26, 2008)

Just got this today, the background check computer was down until late, and by the time I got it, it was too late to shoot.. :doh:

I will tell you how she shoots when I shoot it...


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks good. ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank ya


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 27, 2008)

Great looking pistol !!!..........................now you've got me on another 1911 craving...................damn it !!:doh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 27, 2008)

Just got back from the Sheriff's dept.  Went there to see my shift when they got off...

The range master was there qualing 3rd shift... so guess what...

I shot her 25 rounds cold, and qualified...

SHOOTS LIKE A WET DREAM WITH CHRISTY BRINKLEY....

I am gonna need some dies to start reloading that caliber...

anyone got some extra dies for .45 ACP lying around???


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 27, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Just got back from the Sheriff's dept.  Went there to see my shift when they got off...
> 
> The range master was there qualing 3rd shift... so guess what...
> 
> ...



Such a good looking pistol........................now it's dirty................









But they run better when their hot..............


----------



## JBS (Mar 27, 2008)

Fackin SWEET!



> SHOOTS LIKE A WET DREAM WITH CHRISTY BRINKLEY....



So true!  On a list of 10 most important things to men, firearms compete for the same top spot that women occupy.

Maybe its because we can HANDLE firearms.:)


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 27, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> SHOOTS LIKE A WET DREAM WITH CHRISTY BRINKLEY....



I've never had one of those but I'll take your word for it.   Congrats!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 27, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> anyone got some extra dies for .45 ACP lying around???



Actually, I might have.  Lemme check and get back with you.  

Dies it have a standard 1911 frame?  Double or single stack?  Flat main spring housing?  I'm curious cause I'm looking for a 45 that I can get my small hands around and the only one I've found thats a good fit recently is the Colt Officers model.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 27, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Actually, I might have.  Lemme check and get back with you.
> 
> Dies it have a standard 1911 frame?  Double or single stack?  Flat main spring housing?  I'm curious cause I'm looking for a 45 that I can get my small hands around and the only one I've found thats a good fit recently is the Colt Officers model.



Almost the same weapon as the officers model... but prettier..


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 27, 2008)

Picked up a BladeTech holster and double mag holster... now my gun is sexy ON me.. lol

p.s. those holsters are a bit pricey... $71.. ouch that hurt


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 27, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Picked up a BladeTech holster and double mag holster... now my gun is sexy ON me.. lol
> 
> p.s. those holsters are a bit pricey... $71.. ouch that hurt




That beautiful gun deserves some Kramer leather horsehide..................are you outta your mind man?  :cool:


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 27, 2008)

Dude,

I have exactly $3000 budget for guns this quarter (whole year really, but it sounded better):)

The Kimber /ammo / accessories have me at 12-1300

The M-24 build will cost 16-1700... I got nothing left...

Unless someone wants to buy something out of my 'Box O Holsters'  Or if anyone needs .40 ammo... I am outa extra cash....

As much as I wanted to carry that gun I would have used duct tape and a piece of belt to make a holster


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh, yeah....

And my wife has no idea....

She gets back in town on Saturday.. so if I do not log on.... My life insurance and last will are located at....................


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 27, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Oh, yeah....
> 
> And my wife has no idea....
> 
> She gets back in town on Saturday.. so if I do not log on.... My life insurance and last will are located at....................




See, it's only when their out of town when we have fun..!!!!!.............:cool:


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Pistol... What the Mag capacity?   15?/19?


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 27, 2008)

regular 1911...

colt mag has 7, kimber mags got 8, so I am carrying 24 on hand...


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 27, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> regular 1911...
> 
> colt mag has 7, kimber mags got 8, so I am carrying 24 on hand...



roger that.. thanks. Forgot it was a 45.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 27, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Nice Pistol... What the Mag capacity?   15?/
> 
> 19?




At his level of shooting proficiency, he only needs the one round that is chambered. ;)











Me on the other hand need all the ammo capacity I can get. That's why I have 16 rounders in my H&K USP .40 Smith. :doh:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Kimber!  They make one hell of a good pistol.  

Now you have to come up sometime so we can have dueling pistols, yours against my Ultra Carry in a E-CQB (extreme - close quarter battle) environment.


----------



## Firosche (Apr 6, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> SHOOTS LIKE A WET DREAM WITH CHRISTY BRINKLEY....



Hmmm.... sounds like fun.  Must have been a good day.


----------

